# Puppy training problems



## scooter (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello everyone.

We've got a puppy, his mother is a Jack Russel, his father is some other unknown longer legged terrier, possibly with a bit of manchester and fox terrier. He's 16 weeks old now.
The thing is we can't get him to come when called and he still poos in the house sometimes. The biggest problem is not coming when called. When we take him for a walk and he sees another dog or just some people he goes crazy and wants to play and be loved by them, jumping up at other people or on top of their dog and won't take any notice of us calling him. We've tried lots of reward training with doggy chocs etc. But still he will quite happily go off with anybody and ignore our calls.

Any Ideas?

Scooter.


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

At 16 weeks, he's still learning and everyone, and everything is so exciting! Start back to basics with his recall and practice at home, or if doing so outside, make sure its quiet with no distractions (dogs or people).

Each time you recall him, reward and then send away to play again. Don't call him and put him back on his lead as it will be quickly associated that recall=hometime=end of play. To really get his attention, you may need to call out in a silly voice, do a dance, whatever it takes to get his attention back to you.

You may want to look into getting a 'long line' (can get these at pet shops) as this is a long lead that's more controllable than an extendable lead, and better for recall training than a standard lead. Plus it will be some protection to your pup on the off chance he decides to cross a road, or runs up to a dog that isn't so friendly with others. Recall training and good off-lead walking is one of the aspects that can take a while in some dogs so you will really need to persevere before letting him back off the lead. Remember age is a strong factor in this as well as breed. Terriers are fun little dogs, but they can be independant and dare I say it, stubborn!

Do you go to a training class? If not, you may want to look into a good puppy/adolescent class. Not so much for the training if you're managing otherwise (but this helps), but more for the controlled environment to teach puppies these skills. In the park when there is too much going on, not all youngsters will want to learn and for owners, its difficult to catch their attention. A puppy class should only have a handful of other dogs and its easier to learn this way.

As for the pooing in the house, how often does he do this? If he's generally clean, again this is an age thing. Some pups will 'forget' their housetraining and may have the odd accident. Again, go back to basics-let him out after sleep, play, feeding...and reward! He _will_ get the hang of it!

Good Luck!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi 

Our puppy is 14wks and is still pooing in the house. She has never as yet done it outside, even though we have scooped her up and taken her out each time it looks like she wants to "go". We have also put her poo in the garden but she still wont do it. She also will only wee in her own garden. When we take her out, no matter how long for she still goes straight to the back garden and wees. I guess she is still young and hopefully we will get there - we just don't get stressed by it.

Puppy Love


----------



## scooter (Feb 17, 2008)

Thankyou Blackcat for you response. It's good to be reminded how much age is a factor in his training. We'll get back to basics with him. We did try puppy class but he was so distracted by the other dogs and people he was like Tigger on a spring. Now he's a little older and calmer we'll try again.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

scooter said:


> Thankyou Blackcat for you response. It's good to be reminded how much age is a factor in his training. We'll get back to basics with him. We did try puppy class but he was so distracted by the other dogs and people he was like Tigger on a spring. Now he's a little older and calmer we'll try again.


You've just hit the nail on the head without realising it - you stopped going to puppy classes cos he was easily distracted!! That is the place to teach him that you are a lot more exciting than the distractions around him! Good luck and the house training will come don't forget you are trying to cram an awful lot in to a very young brain


----------



## crisbrigen (Feb 19, 2008)

There are a few different problems that are seen commonly in puppies who are six months of age or younger. These problems include submissive urination, urination when getting overly excited, and problems with nipping and chewing.If your dog these problems try to make your dog trained well.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I would suggest keeping your dog on a long line whilst out, so he can run around and play, but you still have ultimate control if he ignores you. Unfortunately at the moment he is learning, ignoring your call is fine, and running up to every other dog and person is also fine, which it isn't, before long he will get some bad reactions from other dogs, who will tell him off or worse fro jumping on them.
As has already been said he is very young, and at the moment untrained, he also has not had time to build a relationship with you, so would rather be with you than other dogs/people.


----------

